# Need help choosing lenses.



## cg1492 (Apr 24, 2013)

I purchased a 60D body only so I could save a few bucks and roll it into some lenses. I borrowed a kit lens from a friend, but it needs to be returned once I get my own glass. I would really like to get 2 lenses, a all purpose walk around like a 24-105 or 24-70 range, and a telephoto zoom something like a 70-200ish. Thing is I am looking for something better then the kit lens, but doesn't need to be L grade. I have seen many, many, many suggestion for L grade glass but as of right now if I went L grade I could only do 1 lens. I don't have anything again L grade, but this stuff is mainly for learning how to use the camera and learn to take good pictures. Later on as I learn more, yes I would upgrade to L glass. Right now I just shoot whatever just to get to know the camera, and that is pretty much just going to be used for fun not to make money. I am up for any suggestion you guys have.

Thank you

Also if you want to make a recommendation for a tripod I have been looking at those as well, and would like to keep the budget around 250$ for the tripod and head.


----------



## JP-Eugene (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been happy for 2+ years with my 60D, 17-55mm, and Tamron 70-300mm VC (later added a 100L). If you can't swing the 17-55, look at the 15-85 which is probably the better pure walk-around. Tamron also makes a zoom in that range if I'm not mistaken. An alternative to the Tamy would be the Canon 70-200 F/4 non IS.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 25, 2013)

JP-Eugene said:


> I've been happy for 2+ years with my 60D, 17-55mm, and Tamron 70-300mm VC (later added a 100L). If you can't swing the 17-55, look at the 15-85 which is probably the better pure walk-around. Tamron also makes a zoom in that range if I'm not mistaken. An alternative to the Tamy would be the Canon 70-200 F/4 non IS.



+1 on the 15-85. It will give you a reasonable "walk around" range and has decent IQ. A 24-105 or 24-70 might not be wide enough for you. Then, if you can afford it, add a 70-200 as your choice/budget constraints allow.


----------



## Menace (Apr 25, 2013)

+1 for 15-85 as a walk around lens.

In addition, I'd suggest the EF50 1.8 II as well - a cheap but excellent value for money lens. It will allow you to experience a prime lens especially with the much wider aperture than your zoom.

Enjoy


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 25, 2013)

So how much do you have to spend?


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 25, 2013)

I had a 50mm f/1.8, 18-55mm, and a 75-300. The 75-300 was the first to go because it was awful. I then primarily used the 50mm and a 55-250 for most of my shots. The way I shoot/shot is that I gravitated to my sharpest lenses. 

So I'd avoid a 18-135, or any other super zooms that aren't known for their quality of images. 

You can get a 24-105 for between 750 and 800. Some even claim that they sell new for around 650 depending upon the motivation of the seller. 

I'd seriously lean you that direction because the 15-85 is going to be around $500, and a 17-55 is going to be closer to 900 to $1000.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 25, 2013)

+1 for the EF-S 15-85mm. It is L quality glass at a great price. The focal length is great on an APS-C body. I have owned and rented many standard zoom lenses (18-55, 18-135, 24-105) for use with my T2i and 7D, and this is Canon's best general purpose, walk around lens for APS-C. 

The EF-S 17-55 2.8 is also L quality, but I recommend the 15-85 as to start with due to its better focal length range and price.


----------



## rpt (Apr 25, 2013)

Like the folks have said 15-85 can be your walkabout lens. If you want to go long, look at the 70-200 and 70-300 options. These should be L glass. No point getting the non-L. You could look at the 55-250 but that would be a compromise compared to L glass. Typically you want to keep your lens for a looooooong time


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 25, 2013)

get the 28-135. No it's not an "L" lens, but it was good enough to be the kit lens for several of the top end
cameras recently. It covers a range that should satisfy most of your needs while you save your money for a 
70-300 L. Learn to use the 28-135 with your camera's "quirks" and get out taking pictures.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 25, 2013)

40mm 2.8 Pancake also recommended.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 25, 2013)

rpt said:


> Like the folks have said 15-85 can be your walkabout lens. If you want to go long, look at the 70-200 and 70-300 options. These should be L glass. No point getting the non-L. You could look at the 55-250 but that would be a compromise compared to L glass. Typically you want to keep your lens for a looooooong time



A lack of money can be a big factor in deciding between L v. Non-L. I'd encourage you to consider used or refurbished, because lenses keep their VALUE REALLY WELL. Bodies... not so much, but for instance, I'm selling a new 70-300mm non-L on craigslist for 350. If you can find a comparable deal, after using it for a year or two, you should be able to sell it for what you paid. So a rental of zero dollars over the life of its use.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 25, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> 40mm 2.8 Pancake also recommended.



Agreed. It is a touch wider than the 50mm f/1.8 and really the 50mm doesn't really sharpen up until f/2.8 anyway... though it is nice to have that extra stop of light if it is really dark... but the images will be soft.


----------



## RocklandDragon (Apr 25, 2013)

So what does the f/2.8 IS Mark II lens do better than the Mark I? From what I have gathered, f/2.8 is the way to go.


----------



## cg1492 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys thank you for all the input, for someone who is newish there is a lot to take in. I have decided I am not going to go go cheap with the lens. You guys are right about them holding value, plus they are something I will have for probably a few cameras to come. I am going to purchase (one) L quality walk around, and in 6 months to a year purchase a 70-200 or something of that nature.

So what you you guys suggest L wise that would be around 1500(+-)$ that would be a suitable lens?


----------



## bholliman (Apr 26, 2013)

For your 60D, I think the 15-85 is still your best option for a walk around lens, and it sells for around $750. Canon doesn't have any EF-S "L" lenses for some reason, but the 15-85 and 17-55 are fully "L" quality. Personally, I think the 15-85mm is superior to the 24-105L optically and has a much better focal length (on the wide end) on a crop body.

Any of the standard zooms with an L designation start at 24mm, which is 38mm equivalent on a 60D. That is just not wide enough for a general purpose zoom.

The EF-S 15-85 and 17-55 both hold their value pretty well also if you plan to sell later if you move to a FF body.


----------



## rpt (Apr 26, 2013)

bholliman said:


> For your 60D, I think the 15-85 is still your best option for a walk around lens, and it sells for around $750. Canon doesn't have any EF-S "L" lenses for some reason, but the 15-85 and 17-55 are fully "L" quality. Personally, I think the 15-85mm is superior to the 24-105L optically and has a much better focal length (on the wide end) on a crop body.
> 
> Any of the standard zooms with an L designation start at 24mm, which is 38mm equivalent on a 60D. That is just not wide enough for a general purpose zoom.
> 
> The EF-S 15-85 and 17-55 both hold their value pretty well also if you plan to sell later if you move to a FF body.


+1000
Entirely agree. If you are buying just one lens for the 60D, get the 15-85. When you multiply by 1.6 to get the FF equivalent you have 24-136...


----------



## bholliman (Apr 26, 2013)

RocklandDragon said:


> So what does the f/2.8 IS Mark II lens do better than the Mark I? From what I have gathered, f/2.8 is the way to go.



Are you asking about the 24-70 2.8 Mk I and Mk II? If so, the Mk II is much sharper with less distortion. The Mk II is an truely excellent lens. Check out the The-Digital-Picture.com review for a good comparison of the Mk I and Mk II.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 26, 2013)

For tripod/head combo, look at Oben on B&H. I just got a combo (higher price paid for better gear) and I really like it. Got carbon fiber legs and ball head. Solid and light.


----------



## cg1492 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys thank you for all your input, I am going to go with the 15-85 and see where that takes me. Again guys thank you for all of the awesome input.


----------

